# eclipse Fehler: Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden - bei Umwandlung in git



## Hein_nieH (3. Jan 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe nachstehendes Problem in eclipse:
In einem Workspace habe ich ein Maven-Projekt erstellt. 
Dieses lässt sich auch in eclipse starten.

Nach dem ich das Projekt in ein git repository überführt habe kann ich das Projekt nicht mehr starten.

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung:
_Fehler: Hauptklasse main.java.gui.MainClass konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden_
Ursache: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: main.java.gui.MainClass

Im Repo befindet sich das Projekt jetzt im lokalen Workspace.

In der Datei classpath.Classpath habe ich auch mal reingeschaut. Da stehen keine absoluten Pfade drin.
Ich habe keine Idee wie ich dem Fehler auf die Spur kommen kann.

Bei der google suche findet man diverse Hinweise, die bei mir auch nicht zu erfolg führten:
Projekt - clean ....
Löschen des Folders .metadata

Wo könnte man bei der Fehlersuch noch ansetzen ????      
Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## kneitzel (3. Jan 2021)

Also da scheint es erst einmal so, as ob eclipse einen falschen source path hat oder so.
src ist ja nicht der source Ordner sondern src/main/java.

Wenn es ein Maven Projekt ist, würde ich schauen, ob maven das Projekt richtig bauen kann und so. Denn wenn der maven Part richtig ist, dann reicht es, den ganzen Eclipse Projekt Schrott zu löschen und das maven Projekt neu zu öffnen. Dann spart man sich die Suche nach irgendwelchen falschen Settings.


----------



## Hein_nieH (3. Jan 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mal zwei screenshots angefertigt, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## Hein_nieH (3. Jan 2021)

Noch ein update....

Folgendes habe ich jetzt probiert.
Eclipse beendet
via Explorer im eclipse workspace die Metadaten gelöscht
Eclipse neu gestartet
Projekt als git-Projekt importiert

Danach lässt  sich das Projekt auch wieder als Java-Application starten.
Die Logik dahinter habe ich noch nicht erschlossen.
Scheinbar muss irgend etwas mit den metadaten faul sein.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## LimDul (3. Jan 2021)

Das sieht kaputt aus in beiden Screenshots.

src/main/java sollte der Source Path sein. Bei dir ist es nur src/

Das Package wäre korrekt "gui" und nicht "main.java.gui". Keine Ahnung was und wie du das angestellt hast, aber so widerspricht es komplett den Maven Konventionen.


----------

